

Is De-IT-ization a business opportunity? - xhdr


======
Mytwocents
De-IT public schools. There is too much emphasis (money) on networking a
school and not enough money spent on bringing the teachers on board with using
their computers for teaching. A school near to me spent 350K on new updates to
the network and only three teachers at the school use it for something other
than posting their grades. Pitiful. Start a training business for teachers to
upgrade their skills.

